

Building a simple multi-player game using node.js, backbone.js, & socket.io - lloydarmbrust
http://tech.loku.com/2012/04/25/tic-tac-node-part-iii-putting-it-all-together/

======
tferris
Thanks for this great blog post. It's good to see such articles with real-life
use cases for node and socket.io. And perfect timing: I was about to write
some multiplayer sound-based game with node

------
munchor
Thank you very much, I've been looking for this for so long!

------
HackR
shoutout to Loku!

